# an indian in nasa airflight again



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 4, 2006)

hi guys this is really true
an indian-uk girl is going 2 join nasa's airflight after our beloved spacewomenkalpana chawla.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2006)

Hmm, more info or some link please...


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2006)

She is not a Indian , only INDIAN ORIGIN , she is a US citizen .


----------



## #/bin/sh (May 9, 2006)

she is not from UK,
her name is Sunita Williams

*www.jsc.nasa.gov/Bios/portraits/williams-s.jpg

*www.jsc.nasa.gov/Bios/htmlbios/williams-s.html


----------



## #/bin/sh (Dec 22, 2006)

and finally she in the space  ...


----------

